# White Doves.



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Guys I found some white doves that are gorgeous the guy has like 70 of them. We wanted a few and he said make him an offer. What do I offer? How much do these little guys go for?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Are they white ringnecks?*

This is what the magicians use, nearly pigeon sized but not quite.

Probably $5 to $10 each would be reasonable but it does depend on how bad the guy wants to sell them and how bad you want them. It's whatever the market will bear.

I just sold 14 normal ringneck doves for $4 each. Whites are worth about the same. There are some rarer colored ringnecks (peach and tangerine) that are worth more. In this case, I didn't really care about the money, just wanted to thin the group and the guy was willing to take all that I wanted to sell.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Shrek said:


> Guys I found some white doves that are gorgeous the guy has like 70 of them. We wanted a few and he said make him an offer. What do I offer? How much do these little guys go for?


They are doves and not pigeons? Do you have somewhere to put 70 doves?


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> They are doves and not pigeons? Do you have somewhere to put 70 doves?



haha no no no I only want like 4-6 at the most.Yes they are doves. They are so tiny. May even bring them inside. We will see though.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Shrek said:


> haha no no no I only want like 4-6 at the most. May even bring them inside. We will see though.


OH!! LOL...........then go for it. I thought you were getting ALL of them.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> OH!! LOL...........then go for it. I thought you were getting ALL of them.


God what would I do with 70 doves.....  No just a couple to play with and watch. Actually if I knew we had a pair, 2 would be plenty.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Shrek said:


> haha no no no I only want like 4-6 at the most.Yes they are doves. They are so tiny. May even bring them inside. We will see though.




Shrek how tiny are they? Are they Ringneck doves, similar size to a smaller pigeon or smaller than that? Maybe Diamond doves?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Not likely diamonds*

As far as I know, there is still not a pure white diamond dove although there are diamond doves that they call white. If you saw them up close, you could still see the diamond pattern on the wings. Technically, I think they are dilute brilliant whitetails, combining 3 lightening factors which makes them almost white. They are also fairly valuable and rare.

They are very likely white ringnecks, peace doves, sacred doves or whatever you'd like to call them. These are fairly common.

Bill


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> They are very likely white ringnecks, peace doves, sacred doves or whatever you'd like to call them. These are fairly common.
> 
> Bill



I have one from my last clutch that lives in my office, he was a small baby and the others would gang up on him so now hes the "Official watch dove"


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

They are pure white. Didn't see any other color on them. And When I mean white I mean white like snow. They were smaller then a Morning Dove. I would say it would probably take 2-3 doves to equal one of may small rollers.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I would think $5-$10 is a good offer for them. Be sure not to put them in with your pigeons, as most of the time that's not a good idea. Sometimes the pigeons will bully or even kill the doves....and sometimes it's the dove that starts the fight!  Good luck getting some, doves are sure fun to have and they have a beautiful, if very loud, coo.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Robin: you have what?*



EgypSwiftLady said:


> I have one from my last clutch that lives in my office, he was a small baby and the others would gang up on him so now hes the "Official watch dove"


A white diamond dove? If so, you said it was small, is it an albino?

Bill


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> A white diamond dove? If so, you said it was small, is it an albino?
> 
> Bill




Sorry Bill not a DD, I wish. I should have been clear hes a RN.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I have 7 pure white doves. I got the original 3 from Terry or perhaps I should say when I was making a pigeon run for Terry to Barts. The 3 were supposed to go to Barts, but when I saw them, I fell in love with them so I kept them. They have since had a few babies. I love the noise they make. They almost sound like they are laughing.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

Shrek said:


> God what would I do with 70 doves.....  No just a couple to play with and watch. Actually if I knew we had a pair, 2 would be plenty.


thats what i siad about pigeons a year ago!! lol what would i do with 50 birds? now i am upwards of 120!! wow


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

shrek,
where in idaho are you anyway?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I noticed Ringneck doves actually coo louder than pigeons. And they laugh.
They kiss, laugh, coo, and dance.
Mine sing along to native american flute music in the key of A, and they like the song "sympathy for the devil" coo-coo, coo-coo are similar to whooo whooo, whooo whooo.

(please to meat you ..coo coo... Hope you guessed my name ...coo coo...)


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

eric98223 said:


> shrek,
> where in idaho are you anyway?



Nampa, Idaho


----------

